# C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE***



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

C2Motorsports would like to announce the release of *2.5L NA Software*
Our emphasis when creating this tune was on drivability....we have worked to remove lags created by the DBW; as well as the annoying decel "hang", or decel lag that owners complained about once you take your foot off the pedal.
*$299*
Updated Pricing: 1.09
*Features Include:*
DBW lag REMOVED
Decel lag REMOVED
87/93 octane progam (you choose at no additional cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
87 Octane:
+8 hp
+10 ft/lbs
Please contact us with any additional questions, or if you would like to place an order.
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:16 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (~kInG~)*

Sry, dumb question. 
This is 8hp and 10lb at the _______?


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

The price is right. Good job there C2. 
How does one go about purchasing this programming? Does the ECU have to be sent in?
Also, any estimate on gains with 93 octane? Just trying to see how this compares performance wise with whats already available.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

I thinks you have to bring you car to a dealer to get it flashed, anyone remember Olando_Jetta? He tried taking out his ecu and well.... he's gone now.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_ He tried taking out his ecu and well.... he's gone now.

Taking out the ECU is easy


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I would have to take it out as I am in Puerto Rico, or should I wait for the turbo kit??? either way I have to take it out!!!


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

do you have any dealers near NY?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

does this work on 08 models?
does it COMPLETELY remove DBW Lag?
and also what are 93 octane gains?
thanks in advance :lol:


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
*$249*
*Features Include:*
DBW lag REMOVED
Decel lag REMOVED
87/93 octane progam (you choose at no additional cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
87 Octane:
+8 hp
+10 ft/lbs


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great news! Amazing price for the best chip out for the 2.5L! Really wanna know the gains for 93 octane (and if 91 would be suitable; Shell Canada only goes up to 91 octane).


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_does this work on 08 models?
and also what are 93 octane gains?
thanks in advance :lol:

would like to know also and if possible
can you get both programs and switch? I kinda like being able to use 87 again as I have always been chipped. But would like to use 93 when I know I will do some spirited driving. 
If not 87 octane I would go for, but I dont want to to take my ECU out.


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
would like to know also and if possible
can you get both programs and switch? I kinda like being able to use 87 again as I have always been chipped. But would like to use 93 when I know I will do some spirited driving. 
If not 87 octane I would go for, but I dont want to to take my ECU out.









I want to know the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (kmarriner)*

Very nice, guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lightining_Thunder (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wondering about a 91 or 93 program? what gaons on those


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice guys! what DID happen to Orlando_Jetta?


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

Bookmarking...


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (Kei78)*

ps, rev limiter upped and speed limiter removed as well? thanks.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_ps, rev limiter upped and speed limiter removed as well? thanks.

Top Speed Limiter removed
Rev Limiter set to 6800rpm

C2


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

How do I get this software into my car? I looked on your site but couldn't find any info regarding this upgrade. Does it require ECU removal or reprogramming at a local dealer? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for 2.5L enhancements!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

sounds good. thats a great price. wish you would have come out with it sooner.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Awesome! Wondering also about a 91 program as I already use it in my car and 91 is the highest we can get in Cali. Will you have dealers? I really don't wanna remove my ECU. I think others don't want to do it either. Either way! Awesome price







and product I'm sure.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

x2 i would prefer going to a local dealer then shipping it.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

93 Octane gains


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

what do we have to do to get this? do we really need to send the ECU in or do you have dealers doing it?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_what do we have to do to get this? do we really need to send the ECU in or do you have dealers doing it?

How about for FREE.....
At this time we would require the ECU for loading.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3625777


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

is there anyway to switch between modes with a flash holder or vag at this time?


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

wow really interested i hate the DBW but sadly nothing out here in CA but pumping with 87 is what i do now i have a mean to get to 91 but its a bit pricey and paying roughly 40$ a week for gas isnt that great either.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
How about for FREE.....
At this time we would require the ECU for loading.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3625777



Any chance you can address the other questions brought up in this thread? We are all salivating over this but need more info. Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_93 Octane gains


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
would like to know also and if possible
can you get both programs and switch? I kinda like being able to use 87 again as I have always been chipped. But would like to use 93 when I know I will do some spirited driving. 
If not 87 octane I would go for, but I dont want to to take my ECU out.










_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_what do we have to do to get this? do we really need to send the ECU in or do you have dealers doing it?


who are the dealers?
further enhancements to come?



_Modified by 5_Cent at 12:04 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

Some answers:
93 Octane gains: Untested. (formally) 
Running high test will gain most under
severe driving conditions. (long term WOT, high ambient temps)
I didn't think $3-$5 per tank FOREVER is worth ~1-2hp to most folks.
Current procedure:
Ecu comes to me so I can flashload it on the bench. Or simply drive to me, I'll load you up on the spot. (CT)
Dealers:
I am not giving dealers an open flashload tool. 
This is our issue also: We can't sell it if We can't deliver it.
We are working on this. (tons of other stuff too)
Further enhancements:
C2 software is continuously developed. I cannot find every issue or feature that appeals to ~everyone. These things are rolled in as we work them out. (ask our FI software customers)
Examples: 
Launch rev limiter (for drag racing)
Cam phase optimization (did this on 24v and R32)
Custom features: rev limits, idle speed, fuel octane choice, swap car builds, emissions...
These custom features cannot be done by a dealer that has a single file for your car.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I understand why you like to do it all your self in house. but if I bring my car to the dealer and they reflash my ecu I cant just simply go to a local C2 dealer and have it reloaded you know what I mean.


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

o you guys are in connnetitcuit? I will drive up there probably with in the next few days from ny to get it loaded...since i will be the first any incentives?


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

They did have a incentive for being first it was first 5 people are free...btw where am I supposed to send this ecu


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_They did have a incentive for being first it was first 5 people are free...btw where am I supposed to send this ecu

am I on crack? I thought C2 was in friggan kentucky! otherwise I woulda volunteered







ugh.
oh well. are you guys flashing on the weekends? I could come up saturday.
Jeff - thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yea PS: one other question that was missed, 
is this optimal for the 08's or should we wait? thanks.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_I understand why you like to do it all your self in house. but if I bring my car to the dealer and they reflash my ecu I cant just simply go to a local C2 dealer and have it reloaded you know what I mean.

We have a 'dealer' in Swanzey, NH. 
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_

is this optimal for the 08's or should we wait? thanks.


I just spoke with Chris at C2 and he said that '08 software is not quite out yet. 
He said that they are expecting it to be out within a month or so. Straight from the horse's mouth.









I'm hoping and waiting...

























_Modified by AHTOXA at 10:56 AM 1-12-2008_


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

87 octane program? Serious? I thought all these chip programs only have liek 91/93 program available!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_87 octane program? Serious? I thought all these chip programs only have liek 91/93 program available!

this program is designed is to offer power gains at an economical price for those who dont want to run higher octane.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

first post
"87/93 your choice"


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

I really like the idea how they have 87 program. Please show us some dyno curve if possible. 
Any dealer in Canada? 

For the post above, yea I read that 87/93 part, but I just couldn't believe it and want to make sure.



_Modified by ahson at 11:27 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (AHTOXA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHTOXA* »_

I just spoke with Chris at C2 and he said that '08 software is not quite out yet. 
He said that they are expecting it to be out within a month or so. Straight from the horse's mouth.









I'm hoping and waiting...























_Modified by AHTOXA at 10:56 AM 1-12-2008_

me too, I'm down for some 87 action soon as its ready


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
We have a 'dealer' in Swanzey, NH. 
-Jeffrey Atwood


really!! thats good news for when you decided or if you do realease it to dealers and I can just drive there. by the wat whos the dealer?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

He's not a dealer in traditional sense.
He, is part of the C2 crew. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

so you are located in connecticuit right?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

ok sweet so when you have an 08 program I will test it out


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

For those with an 07 auto and looking to get this chip...I think it should be around the corner as well?


----------



## spooled-up (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (esp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2 for offering an 87 program! Keep it coming.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_For those with an 07 auto and looking to get this chip...I think it should be around the corner as well?

Yes, this month accroding to C2.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (AHTOXA)*

Yep I'm the guinny pig


----------



## KSwiss10 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Chris
I know that C2 is working with NGP in Aberdeen, MD on the turbo for this motor, and I was wondering if I could get my ECU flashed there so I wouldn't have to send it in.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (KSwiss10)*

Sure.
When I am down in MD to finalize the tune on Dave's turbo rabbit.

-Jeff


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Hey Chris, are we there yet?


----------



## KSwiss10 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Excellent. could you send me a message when you plan on coming down?


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

So when is somebody going to post a review and dyno???


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Sure.
When I am down in MD to finalize the tune on Dave's turbo rabbit.
-Jeff










Turbo Kit Finished Soon?!?!?!?!?!






















Pretty Pleassse!!!!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_








Turbo Kit Finished Soon?!?!?!?!?!






















Pretty Pleassse!!!!!
























THE KIT IS FINISHED...we are just tweaking some minor details, but the results are WAY SLICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We will begin taking orders for the C2Motorsports 2.5L Turbo Kit the last week of Jan 08 with delivery of the kits in Feb.......be ready for an Introductory Offer coming from C2 in the next 2 weeks ! ! ! ! !


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

502 is in ky


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

THE KIT IS FINISHED...we are just tweaking some minor details, but the results are WAY SLICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We will begin taking orders for the C2Motorsports 2.5L Turbo Kit the last week of Jan 08 with delivery of the kits in Feb.......be ready for an Introductory Offer coming from C2 in the next 2 weeks ! ! ! ! !









thats killer and here I am just giddy waiting for the 87 octane prog, lol


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

c2, do you guys have the dyno for your 87 program you can post?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

C2Motorsports will be Flashloading Rabbit software in the USP Motorsports Booth at the South Florida GTG.
Show Special: *$199*
87 oct
91 oct
93 oct


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

does it still require the removal of the ECU?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_does it still require the removal of the ECU?

The ECU would require removal, unless we were to be with the car in person







We are presently developing a Dealer Flashloader that will allow for Dealer flashloading, WITHOUT the removal of the ECU. **MARCH 2008**
We will be at the SFL GTG flashloading in the USP Motorsprots booth for anyone that is in the South Florida area....or we may be convinced to make HOUSE CALLS on the way back from Florida








C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:17 PM 1-28-2008_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:35 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

well, im right off of I-95 i was going to tryt to go down there but my funding is low.
if i go i sleep in the car and pray that i have enough for gas or.... if you guys do this i save damn near 200 or more just on gas 20-30 on food.

please please please let me know if your going to do this and the price im sure it will be a little more but i think i can stand it seeing how your coming to me and all.

then again, would be kick ass to go down there and see the show. humm so many things to do so little time.

if i get my tax return done then im rollin down thats for sure.


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

if you make housecalls any chance of coming to new york?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*









Flashloading available in Louisville, KY....or get a couple of people together and we will come to you ! ! !
chris
C2


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

How many people do you need to come to us?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Kei78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kei78* »_How many people do you need to come to us?

Depends on how FAR away you are








chris
C2


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Alright, everyone from MA, bonding time! Lets get C2 to come to us!


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

has any one gotten it yet??? what happend to the 5 that got it?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

no one has it yet bummer

page three ownage


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

question:
if we get this software and eventually get your turbo kit, would we get a discount off the $3,999 since that price includes the software? or is the software that much different?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_question:
if we get this software and eventually get your turbo kit, would we get a discount off the $3,999 since that price includes the software? or is the software that much different? 


NA software vs FI software. I think its pretty obvious the answer to your question.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

whats the verdict.. how are people liking there software?


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_whats the verdict.. how are people liking there software?

Thats what iam waiting for...also a dyno sheet would be nice...


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Kei78)*

IM sent... i want this for my rabbit!


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (anti bling)*

any word on the gains and programming for 08 170hp bunny's?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

on my way to B2M in maimi and will be geting the 93 tune, so guess i will be the first to report
dont have the funding for dyno prior or after, best i can do is the hp reading prior and after on my scan gauge tool (how ever very inaccurate) it reads about 165-170 right now at peak so i figure its off by 20hp at least so... yea il see here that goes


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

Any C2 dealers near Cleveland, OH that could set my 08 Rabbit up with this software?
--Matt


----------



## jrhaberen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (mattkosem)*

I'm really interested in getting this for my 07 Rabbit
Any one here have it that has an intake as well?
Jon


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (jrhaberen)*

do you guys have a dealer anywhere in or near northern jersey?


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Has anyone sent in their ECU to C2 for tuning? I'm ready to ship mine in, but would like some kind of instruction on how to safely remove the ECU?


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

Ok guys, just wanted to give an update on the 08 software, seeing as I'm the test bunny, and give some real world feedback. I've had the prelim file for a couple days now and here is what I have noticed:
1) power and torque gains are definitely noticable, and I'm on the 87 octane file
2) rev hang is COMPLETELY gone; no hint of it whatsoever, in any gear, at all
3) throttle response is much improved, the gas pedal feels much more responsive
4) I know people have been complaining about the clutch feel on these cars and as a pleasant surprise, jeff modified a setting and the clutch feels like it gives more feedback now, as if you can actually feel the catch point now
5) this may just be in my head, but I think the car has a meaner sound now, especially from 3-5k rpm
6) rev limit is now at 6700, and speed limiter is removed
For those of you who have the opportunity to get the c2 chip, I highly recommend doing so as it not only provides a noticable power gain, but the drivability of the car is greatly improved, and it's cheaper than other companies software to boot. The 08 version should be out in a couple of weeks and you guys can pm me if you have any more questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (motocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motocaddy* »_Has anyone sent in their ECU to C2 for tuning? I'm ready to ship mine in, but would like some kind of instruction on how to safely remove the ECU? 

I found this with pictures and instructions on removing the ECU. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3196367
Modifying those tamper-proof screws does not seem like a good idea if I'd like to keep any of my motor warranty. 
C2, 
What's the status on the dealer flashloaders? Any coming to Texas?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (pdi192)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdi192* »_Ok guys, just wanted to give an update on the 08 software, seeing as I'm the test bunny, and give some real world feedback. I've had the prelim file for a couple days now and here is what I have noticed:
1) power and torque gains are definitely noticable, and I'm on the 87 octane file
2) rev hang is COMPLETELY gone; no hint of it whatsoever, in any gear, at all
3) throttle response is much improved, the gas pedal feels much more responsive
4) I know people have been complaining about the clutch feel on these cars and as a pleasant surprise, jeff modified a setting and the clutch feels like it gives more feedback now, as if you can actually feel the catch point now
5) this may just be in my head, but I think the car has a meaner sound now, especially from 3-5k rpm
6) rev limit is now at 6700, and speed limiter is removed
For those of you who have the opportunity to get the c2 chip, I highly recommend doing so as it not only provides a noticable power gain, but the drivability of the car is greatly improved, and it's cheaper than other companies software to boot. The 08 version should be out in a couple of weeks and you guys can pm me if you have any more questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome review, thanks for that!
I am dying to get the 87 file. But I will be waiting until the flash loaders are out. 
thats awesome knews about the clutch cuz I cant stand it.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

yea what he did was up the idle a little to a more normal idle rpm stalls are far less now than before with my buddy driving it (he was my test for that) 

im still trying to get in touch with them but no responce for a week, i have a question if they took out the cel for the cat so i can remove it latter


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_im still trying to get in touch with them but no responce for a week, i have a question if they took out the cel for the cat so i can remove it latter

Email Jeff directly for a quicker response: [email protected] or jefnes3 here on the vortex im
chris
c2


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

sweet got intouch with him no problems.
thanks again guys


----------



## JK521 (Dec 16, 2007)

URGG has anyone besides the tester guy got this? I want to get it...


----------



## mocktweezy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

where can i get this in ct


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (mocktweezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocktweezy* »_where can i get this in ct


you can contact the guys at sleepers performance down in hamden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

BUMP is March '08 update on dealer flashloaders please


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_BUMP is March '08 update on dealer flashloaders please









x2


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

any word on the file for the A/T? from what ive heard, the file created by C2 so far is for the M/T. i tried getting in contact with C2 about this but no luck, anyone heard anything different?


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (mclothier)*

I'm going to CT next week with my A/T and Jeff is going to build a flash, so then auto drivers will have them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

^^^ much appreciated. let us know how it turns out! jeff also mentioned something to me about there being CAI specific flashes-- try to look into this while you're there


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mclothier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mclothier* »_mentioned something to me about there being CAI specific flashes-- 

True.
most CAI's cause a significant change in what the ecu measures.
We have a solution in software. There is no point to adding the 'fix'
if you do not have or do not plan to have a CAI. We provide this as a
no charge option at time of install.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Yeah I have an intake installed so I guess this will be apart of the flash when its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

so let me get this straight. in addition to the straight up flash (87 or 91) there is another CAI specific flash? what does this entail? now im excited to get on this!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
True.
most CAI's cause a significant change in what the ecu measures.
We have a solution in software. There is no point to adding the 'fix'
if you do not have or do not plan to have a CAI. We provide this as a
no charge option at time of install.
-Jeffrey Atwood

Nice work Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

so any updates on the 87oct file? like any news on the CAI specific flash, or the A/T one? anyone? bueller?


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mclothier)*

i got it yesterday! C2 software and VF Intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 87 octane file is sweet and worth every penny. alot more torque an no more rev hang an DBW lag is awesome!


_Modified by dlob32 at 6:47 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (dlob32)*

^ need more details! what tranny do you have?


----------



## Frankie92481 (Dec 22, 2005)

Any update for the 2008 bunny?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Frankie92481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frankie92481* »_Any update for the 2008 bunny?

What 'update' are you looking for?
NA and turbo software is available (and has been for at least a short while)
for the '08 manual transmission cars.
pdi192 (Phil) has some details posted in this thread.
or ask him personally. He has an '08 Rabbit running C2 software.

-Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 5:35 PM 3-15-2008_


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mclothier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mclothier* »_^ need more details! what tranny do you have? 

i have a 2007 manual. the only downfall of this software is that it increases the chances of you wanting to go faster an inturn increase the chances of a ticket















no complaints what so ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my page


_Modified by dlob32 at 2:13 AM 3-16-2008_


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

so no news on the 87 file for A/T?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Do you (or will you) have a dealer in the Atlanta area? I like the idea of the 87 program with intake tailoring.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (mclothier)*

i met with Jeff the other day and he now has his hands on the 07 A/T file. He said it will probably be a couple weeks or so for the tune to be out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (esp)*

I had my 07 Jetta 5spd w/intake and exhaust programmed 3/22 . I was impressed. After several days I still feel that way. The drivebility is so much nicer. I haven't stalled it once since it's been done. Just checked my gas mileage this morning. I am what you would call a hard driver and It's still slightly over 27mpg. I have the 93 program. It almost seems like the car is learning and getting better. Who knows,maybe it's just me. Anyway,it is money well spent...Jeff is da man!!!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re:*

Jeff how much would the NA 93oct file be with also purchasing the C2 CAI at the same time?? Thanks


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (1_BADHARE)*

flash loading yet? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Sweet software. Are you going to have any dealers in or close to Jersey?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_Sweet software. Are you going to have any dealers in or close to Jersey?

Do you guys have any dealers in the Seattle/Vancouver area? I am very interested in the 87 program simply to get rid of the DBW issues, but I can't be without the car for days.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

There is one in Oregon. That's the closest i could find. Did you get your dogbone yet, RedRR?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

hah... not yet
I'd think about going to Oregon... Make a weekend out of it


----------



## theskippur (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_There is one in Oregon. That's the closest i could find. Did you get your dogbone yet, RedRR?









Where exactly is the C2 software 'dealer' in Oregon? Thanks.


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (theskippur)*

I'm intersted in the 87 program.. Would u happen to know if it will improve your gas milage and is there a dealer anywhere in jersey?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*

so other than the socal gtg, will you guys (C2) be in the northern california area soon? or will there be any future dealers out in this area? im really wanting this, but it seems that GIAC is too convenient location wise, but boo to paying 500+ for a chip... you guys need to expand!!! 
bump for C2 in cali...haha never hurts to wish.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Any dealer in Toronto or anywhere around that like NY?


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Any dealer in Toronto or anywhere around that like NY?

x2


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (AdamVC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdamVC* »_
x2









X3


----------



## jason.smeall (Oct 11, 2004)

Is the software available from C2 that is liste din the last Euro tuner saying that a 07 will have the added 20hp as the 08?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (dlob32)*

so i guess no luck on a flashloading in northern california--im surprised that C2 is taking as long as they are to distribute the software... guess im doin GIAC


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_i met with Jeff the other day and he now has his hands on the 07 A/T file. He said it will probably be a couple weeks or so for the tune to be out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is it released yet? Us 6 speeders want love too. And C2 needs to get this to more dealers. I'm waiting to get mine flashed until C2 comes West. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Nope, sent him a message the other day and its still being worked on.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
Is it released yet? Us 6 speeders want love too. And C2 needs to get this to more dealers. I'm waiting to get mine flashed until C2 comes West. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 ... seems like C2 has a limit # of dealers available, which is a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ahson)*

You can always ship the ECU to them for programming. As I state at every opportunity,it is best money I ever spent on my car. The drivability alone is worth it,the extra muscle and no "cel" is just a bonus to me...


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (darkk)*

I agree, plus they are a smaller Company it dosen't work like bigger ones. Wait, I just had mine done by Chris and It un real, the power and just the feel. Give it time it is well worth the wait. Send it in and get it done if you can't wait. This is a good product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TxThunderBunny (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (jason.smeall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason.smeall* »_Is the software available from C2 that is liste din the last Euro tuner saying that a 07 will have the added 20hp as the 08?

X2


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_(ask our FI software customers)


Ask us anything. Their software is gold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And yea, anything custom you want you can probably get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (nater)*

any news on the flash loader??


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

A/T file yet?


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

whats the turn around time for an 07 A/T file if ecu is shipped?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_A/T file yet?


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_whats the turn around time for an 07 A/T file if ecu is shipped?

Anyone?


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Nope, jeff hasn't gotten back to me, I'm assuming he's probably swamped and hasn't had much time to develop it.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

any dealers around the washinton dc area


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

This was asked on page two, didn't see an answer: any Canadian retailers?


----------



## JK521 (Dec 16, 2007)

A/T file bump... you better have this done by summer.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (JK521)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JK521* »_A/T file bump... you better have this done by summer.

better show some respect


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a little confused about the A/T file. All the other companies seemed to release it at the same time. Is it just a matter of testing it or is it a completely different file that we're waiting on? I'm not in a hurry, I'm just curious. When I get chipped, I'm definitely going C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: C2*

Question, I'm looking to get my car flashed next week.
I was told by a VW mechanic that a reflash can now be detected by their machines, and if they do detect you, your warranty is VOID!
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: C2 (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_Question, I'm looking to get my car flashed next week.
I was told by a VW mechanic that a reflash can now be detected by their machines, and if they do detect you, your warranty is VOID!
Can anyone confirm this?

This is 100% true, it sucks but I just went through it







It will throw an over rev code if you go past the factory 5800rpm (2007) or 6200 rpm (2008) check this thread out it goes into more detail, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3787041
And yes it voided my entire warranty, confirmed by vwoa who was no help in the matter


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: C2 (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
This is 100% true, it sucks but I just went through it







It will throw an over rev code if you go past the factory 5800rpm (2007) or 6200 rpm (2008) check this thread out it goes into more detail, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3787041
And yes it voided my entire warranty, confirmed by vwoa who was no help in the matter









I told everyone about that code months ago. I suggest everyone invest in a vag-com cable. Keep it in the car and clear codes in car before the dealer gets their hands on it.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

000537 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded: Engine Warranty VOID!
P0219 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 6052 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:46:05
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 6096 /min
Load: 71.0 %
Speed: 48.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 4.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
004917 - Engine Torque Monitor 2: Control Limit Exceeded
P1335 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 6057 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:51:50
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4288 /min
Load: 97.6 %
Speed: 65.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 3.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0010 1101


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

So you are saying that if you cleared those codes, the dealer wouldn't be able to tell? According to them, they claim they can with the new hardware they have.
I just want to be sure, if there is any doubt I will not chip yet, because the main reason I bought a new car was so I could have a worry free 3 years under warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_So you are saying that if you cleared those codes, the dealer wouldn't be able to tell? According to them, they claim they can with the new hardware they have.
I just want to be sure, if there is any doubt I will not chip yet, because the main reason I bought a new car was so I could have a worry free 3 years under warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for all the info guys.









They had the ability to tell for a long time, its just that no one cared to check.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I'm sure if it was an expensive warranty repair they would check.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

exactly.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I'll hold off then. I can manage to control my urges to keep my warranty intact.
I'll just spend whatever extra money I have (which is none) on golf.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

Back in the audi days we use to have two ecu's one chipped one stock. I don't know if that would work nowadays either since you can't swap ecu's without the dealer.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Yes, I had that for my MK2 GLI I just sold. I bought a spare ECU, one had stock chip in it and one had TT chip in it.
I think part of the problem now is that there is no physical "chip" anymore it is just a matter of flashing it.
If the ECU is the same model number, maybe you could swap it. Not sure if it would work, ECU may keep track of all kinds of readings over time, and when you swap those might not be there. Just guessing.
Might be worth looking into.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

well like it was said earlier in this thread, removing the ECU will also void your warranty. Because you have to cut off the rivets that hold the ECU in place. No doubt that any dealer checking to see if the ECU has been removed will easily notice that. So 2 ECU's is not an option either. 
but anyway, its been a LONG time since anyone from C2 has chimed in here. Granted you guys are busy but how bout a update?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^^
really... last i heard, there was a socal gtg in april, and by the sounds of things, could we be seeing the next LNT...? we want results...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (mclothier)*

Bump for updates


----------



## chipotle (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

does anyone know of a dealer/retailer around the washington dc area or near virginia beach?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (chipotle)*

You may need to send your ecu in to them. Otherwise keep in contact with Chris or Jeff and see when they'll be in your area. I had to wait a few months but I met up with them and they took care of me, at an inconvenient hour of the night too.


----------



## chipotle (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

guess i'l have to get in contact with them. thanks for response!


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Still nothing regarding dealers/flash tool? I missed the socal event cause I was out of the country. Come on C2! We wanna buy your product but can't if you won't direct port flash the ECU.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_Still nothing regarding dealers/flash tool? I missed the socal event cause I was out of the country. Come on C2! We wanna buy your product but can't if you won't direct port flash the ECU.









Until the dealer flash tool is completed, the only means for C2 Software loading would be to send in the ECU...sorry for the invconvenience, we are working to develop a dealer tool.
C2


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Until the dealer flash tool is completed, the only means for C2 Software loading would be to send in the ECU...sorry for the invconvenience, we are working to develop a dealer tool.
C2

Yea I know







. I'm just gonna have to sit tight.


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

i'm interested in your '87 octane software. how do i pay for it and where do i ship it to?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (fnvr6t)*

any word on flashloaders out here on the west coast?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mclothier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mclothier* »_any word on flashloaders out here on the west coast?

The C2 FLASH SYSTEM is being beta-tested as I write this......if all goes well, we will be offering C2 Flash capabilities to Dealers by the end of the month. If you know a C2 dealer, or would like to become a C2 dealer to carry the new C2 Flash System, please contact me for more information.
Not only will 2.5L software be available, but ALL C2 programs will now be available for Drive-Thru flashloading at participating C2 Dealers.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Bump! Ill be stopping by the shop tomorrow to talk to you about the Unitronic Stage1+, Ill ask about this chip aswell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

any C2 dealers in NorCal? more importantly SF bay area? i have been setting aside a few hundred for this when it comes out... although GIAC makes a strong case for me as i can get it very conveniently... thx for the update guys!


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (mclothier)*

Bump! Thanks for looking into the chip for me Dean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

who is your dealer for the north east for when the dealer flash is available?


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (R3)*

any progress on those flash loaders?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

looking 4 a c2 dealer in GA...flash sounds good anyone know how it compairs to gaic?


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Any C2 dealers in SE PA that can flash the 2.5 yet?


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm interested in becoming a c2 flash loader dealer for Long Island and tristate area. I cent you an email C2.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

late april early may i will be stopping down by the main shop so i dont have to yank the ecu out. also give me a chance to visit my cousin.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (golfofdeath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfofdeath* »_Any C2 dealers in SE PA that can flash the 2.5 yet?






_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:56 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

 
*UPDATED C2 SOFTWARE DEALER LIST*
NH:
http://www.reflextuning.com
PA:
http://www.aptuning.com
http://www.nothingleavesstock.com
MD:
http://www.ngpracing.com
VA:
http://www.ngpracing.com
NC/SC/TN:
http://www.blackforestindustries.com
KY/IN/OH
http://www.grossmantuning.com
PNW:
http://www.doublejmotorwerks.com
Mexico:
http://www.eurotunedshop.com


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Add a california dealer, please!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (digitalpirat)*

add a east coast canadian dealer too lol


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (digitalpirat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalpirat* »_Add a california dealer, please!

Should have 3 by week's end








C2


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

That's pure awesome! Having one in the Bay Area would be sahweeet.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

still need a Ga dealer...lots of 2.5's in GA


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_still need a Ga dealer...lots of 2.5's in GA 

Have anyone in mind that may be interested in becoming a C2 Dealer?
chris
c2


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Should have 3 by week's end








C2

any in Nor-Cal?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (mclothier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c2* »_
Have anyone in mind that may be interested in becoming a C2 Dealer?
chris
c2


well eurotech in marietta only has giac but brian may be willing to deal with some other software...the shop i work at equipts police/government cars and we flash some of the chevy/ford trucks with software but do not specialize in european cars but I do have the space(huge shop)and technical ability to do it depending on what exactly you require from a dealer reguarding equiptment and avalibility...any other Ga folks chime in with shops you think would be interested...I have only ever delt with eurotech....


----------



## DrewTheBrave (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Should have 3 by week's end








C2

I just got a chubby


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (DrewTheBrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrewTheBrave* »_
I just got a chubby










Whoa....leave the weapons at home when you got to the C2 dealer, we don't want anyone getting hurt


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

I need a Ga shop now ...dont want to wait till may in helen...lol


----------



## ReppinVeeDub (Nov 24, 2008)

Im a noob sorry
I'm quite intrested in this however, so what is the ECU, how do i remove it, and can i drive my car w/o it? 
will this void my warranty? im on a lease but i am for sure going to buy the car after. Will vw refuse to work on it if it has this software?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (ReppinVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReppinVeeDub* »_Im a noob sorry
I'm quite intrested in this however, so what is the ECU, how do i remove it, and can i drive my car w/o it? 
will this void my warranty? im on a lease but i am for sure going to buy the car after. Will vw refuse to work on it if it has this software? 

You will NOT NEED TO REMOVE THE ECU....we are working on getting local dealers (in your area) so that all you have to do is DRIVE IN and DRIVE OUT


----------



## ReppinVeeDub (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Oh, haha my bad. I only read the first two pages and everybody was speaking about removing the ECU.


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (ReppinVeeDub)*

any update on a dealer in California?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (mclothier)*

we need steves european auto, or vast performance in michigan to carry C2.


----------



## Invaderevan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

any plans for a north texas dealer?







i wants me some software


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (mclothier)*

X10....

PM sent...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_we need steves european auto, or vast performance in michigan to carry C2.

Tell them to CALL US UP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Perhaps you can check and see if these guys are interested in becoming a dealer for us Washington guys?
http://achtuning.com/contact-us/
Q:
1.) What is the turn around time to program & ship back an ECU once you receive it?
2.) Return shipping method is?
3.) So you support/program 2009 ECU's and which codes?

.

_Modified by piston at 10:43 AM 3-29-2009_

_Modified by piston at 10:45 AM 3-29-2009_


_Modified by piston at 10:45 AM 3-29-2009_


----------



## rpatrick7 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*








you site shows $299 opposed to the $249 on the post?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (rpatrick7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpatrick7* »_







you site shows $299 opposed to the $249 on the post?

The first post was over a year ago......the website, as well as your Authorized C2 Dealers will have the most up-to-date pricing. Let us know if there is anything further we may do for you.
chris
c2


----------



## JK521 (Dec 16, 2007)

Are there any C2 dealerships in FL?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Any dealers in north Cali?


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

I have been working with ngp racing for getting flashed with your software for an 06 tiptronic, they told me you guys were working on a file for 06-07 with the tiptronic trans and it has been about 3 weeks, justy wondering if you guys are still working on it? Thnx.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

any in south florida?


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

What's the status on the '09 upgrade?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_Any dealers in north Cali?

update on this guys? couple posts above said there would be 3 in CA, but i have heard nothing.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

just paid in advance for my c2 flash... I am pretty flipping excited...


----------



## ahnbomb (Jun 3, 2003)

bump for a socal dealer
*eagerly waiting*


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (ahnbomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnbomb* »_bump for a socal dealer
*eagerly waiting*

Call up James at Four Seasons Tuning http://www.fourseasonstuning.com and tell him that you SoCal guys need a dealer







I have been telling him that there are people waiting and wanting to buy......maybe he would believe it coming from the consumer.

Chris
c2


----------



## ReppinVeeDub (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Try HP Autowerks in Santa Barbara for a SoCal dealer. They currently offer GIAC chips, but i would much rather get an 87 octane software program. Let us know!
http://hpautowerks.com/


----------



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (ReppinVeeDub)*

So there's actually a chip for 87 octane, huh?


----------



## ReppinVeeDub (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (Stl2.0)*

flash, w/e smartass


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

Chris,
Please keep me in mind when you have the code for my wife's NB ready
Thanks


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so does this have a stock mode so it wont void the warranty? 
i have an 09 and i live in NJ and am really looking into this flash!


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

Why stock mode? The difference is not (as on a GTI) 40+ hp or higher boost that they can log easy. I wouldn't worry as they won't notice driving the car on/off the ramp


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

i think he is worried that they will see the mod and void his warranty. there is another brand that has a mode that will "hide" the mod from the dealership.


----------



## ahnbomb (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Call up James at Four Seasons Tuning http://www.fourseasonstuning.com and tell him that you SoCal guys need a dealer







I have been telling him that there are people waiting and wanting to buy......maybe he would believe it coming from the consumer.

Chris
c2

talked to james today. he says there hasn't been enough interest, but said he'd think about it if more people called to let him know that they're serious. so pick up your phones socal people!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ahnbomb)*


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (BlixaBargeld)*

I can't believe you guys don't have a NY dealer!!
Anything happen with Tyrol?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I can't believe you guys don't have a NY dealer!!
Anything happen with Tyrol?

I'm in CT. 
Give Tony a call a EPL in Stratford, CT.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I currently have GIAC, do I need to flash back to stock before I get C2?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: C2Motorsports NA Software for 2.5L ***NOW AVAILABLE*** (C2Motorsports)*

Pm


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

Am i ever going to see a chicagoland dealer?


----------



## jetiiknight (Feb 25, 2009)

has there been any complaints or anything with the automatic transmission??


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PerkeyTurkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerkeyTurkey* »_so does this have a stock mode so it wont void the warranty? 
i have an 09 and i live in NJ and am really looking into this flash!

Installer in NJ sstune in Linden, but don't think anyone has an 09 tune out yet


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: C2*

Is there still a dealer in NH?
I'd be looking for a 87 octane program. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_Is there still a dealer in NH?
I'd be looking for a 87 octane program. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://www.reflextuning.com


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Thanks for the quick reply.
I'm going to get an intake first, then I'll invest in the software, so they can do a one time upload of the 87oct/CAI program.
Are there any dealer detection issues with the C2 software?
Would they even be able to notice?
Thanks can't wait to have the $


----------



## mk5alive (Jun 25, 2009)

Any news on the 2009 availability yet?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

any show specials for Waterfest?


----------



## mk5alive (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4464802


----------



## mk5alive (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

2009 Jetta applications available yet?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

mk5alive said:


> 2009 Jetta applications available yet?


 We offer multiple Performance Software versions for *ALL* years of the Inline 5cyl. 2.5L motor 
2005.5, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012 and 2013


----------



## woeshdad (Jan 1, 2018)

*Pat-2006 Jetta 2.5*

my Jetta has a code 0411. I replaced bad Air pump and replaced combination as well. The pump now runs yet I get same code 0411 reverse air. Do you have a Flash that will fix false codes?

Pat


----------

